# 12 days of Xmas 2019 Prize list



## WHIZZER

Hi guys, this is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas giveaways! I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that 
the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have. *this is not the entry thread * 

*12 days of christmas*​(these rules are subject to change as necessary)​only one entry per *household* (do not comment or quote in thread as it messes up the draw)

Entry to the *main and bonus* draw for the competition is open to anyone who has a *150* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

Entry to the *bonus draw (only)* is open to anyone who has a *75* post count or higher at the time of the entry closure.

*Entry to prizes 10, 11 and 12 is for members with a 500 post count of more ( new this year)*

Postage will be only to a uk address - (outside uk will have to a discussion with the sponsor)

should you be lucky enough to win a prize *you must:*
*you must post a picture *on the forum and acknowledge the supplier as soon as your prize arrives - ( there will be a thread for this) and give a general description of the products.

You agree to post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.)
*nb* you may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

Prizes *must not* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they please offer to another dw member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*important*​due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you will face a ban from dw.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *will* get another present from dw a lifetime ban

(we do not want to see winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter as you will force us into a position to put bans into place )

*do not enter on this thread this is just the prize list * 

you will be be able to enter on the entry thread here HERE

drum roll ..........

So.... Here they are:

*DAY1*

P AND S kit and Polishedpigs kit

sponsored by Prestige Car Care and Polished pigs https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/ and https://www.polishedpigs.co.uk

*Bonus Prize*

Led Lenser 19cri and Gtechniq Sample Kit

sponsored by LED LENSER and Gtechniq 

https://www.ledlenser.com/uk/ and https://gtechniq.com





































--------------------------

*DAY 2*

Autoglanz mystery box £100

sponsored by Autoglanz 
https://auto-glanz.co.uk

*bonus prize*

PVD bumper pack (issue 4-10)
And 
Shine Supply Beadlock Ceramic Kit

sponsored by PVD and Shine Supply 

https://pro-valets.co.uk
and 
https://www.shinesupply.co.uk/




























--------------------------

*DAY 3*

Vonix Range
1X Native Brazilian Carnaúba Cleaner Wax (Multi-Purpose Wax)
1X Native Brazilian Carnaúba Spray Wax
1X Native Brazilian Carnaúba Paste Wax
1X Native Brazilian Carnaúba BLK Wax
1X Blend Carnaúba Silica Paste Wax
1X Blend Brazilian Carnaúba Spray Wax
1X V80 - Synthetic Sealant
1X Restaurax - External Plastic Restorer
1X Vonixx Spell Detail Spray

sponsored by vonixx 
www.vonixx.com

*bonus prize*

Dr leather 
1 x 150 wipes tub of Dr Leather Cleaning Wipes 
1 x 40 wipes tub of Dr Leather Cleaning Wipes 
1 x 500ml bottle of Dr Leather Advanced Performance Leather Cleaner 
1 x 1000ml bottle of Dr Leather Advanced Performance Leather Cleaner 
1 x 250ml bottle of Dr Leather Dyeblock

and Glossbaus Ceramic Coating Kit



















sponsored Dr leather and swautoworx 

www.drleather.com and www.swautoworx.co.uk

-----------------------------

*DAY 4*

Sonax Kit and Gyeon kit

1 x Gyeon Q²M Prep - 500 ml

1 x Gyeon Q² CanCoat - 200 ml Kit

1 x Gyeon Q²M Cure - 250 ml

1 x Gyeon PRISM Mini

1 x Gyeon Q²M PolishWipe

1 x Gyeon Q²M SoftWipe

1 x Gyeon Q²M DetailingBag - Small

sponsored by Sonax/Saxon Brands and Gyeon 

www.sonax.com and https://www.saxon-brands.com and https://gyeonquartz.uk/

*bonus prize*

Valet pro seal kit 
sponsored by Valet Pro 
https://www.valetpro.global


















-----------------------------------

*DAY 5 *

Polished Bliss Kit

sponsored by Polished Bliss 

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk

*bonus prize*

Reviver 12 bottle kit

sponsored by Reviver 

www.reviver.co.uk


















----------------------------------

*day 6*

Mitchell and King 50ml Christmas Wax, 250ml matching SPA & QD

sponsored by Mitchell and King 
https://www.mitchellandking.com

*bonus prize*

Car Gods 54 products in a valet case

Ares - Fall Out Eliminator - GOD011 
Proteus - Pure Shampoo - GOD022 
Athena - Diamond Carnauba Wax *- GOD043 
Aphrodite - Speed Shine Detailer - GOD044 
Hermes - Wheel Perfection Cleaner - GOD051 
Nyx - Black Angel Tyre Serum - GOD053 
Aether - Interior Detailer - GOD062 
Zeus - Glass Perfection - GOD065

sponsored by Tetrosyl and CarGods54 
https://www.cargods54.com



















----------------------------------
*day 7*

akira brands 
Glacier - Snowfoam [500ml] 
Citrus Duo - Bug & Grime Remover [500ml] 
Lavish - Shampoo [500ml] 
Iron 8 - Fallout Remover [500ml] 
Tar & Glue Remover [500ml] 
Lush - Quick Detailer [500ml] 
Topaz - Glass Cleaner [500ml] 
Vermilion - Large Drying Towel 
Hanging Air Freshener - Cherry Crush 
Hanging Air Freshener - Bubblegum Blast 
Small Edgeless Sticker [Gold Oil Slick, Silver Oil Slick or Solid White] - Winner to choose their color of choice. 
Akira Brand Lanyard [Edgeless or Website design] - Winner to choose their choice of design and color. 
*NEW UN-RELEASED* -*Spectre - Ceramic Spray Sealant 150ml sample

sponsored by Akira Brands 
https://akirabrand.co.uk

*bonus prize*
bilt hamber fall out kit

sponsored by A1 detailing


www.a1detailing.co.uk


















------------------------------------

*DAY 8*

detailed online kit 
500ml nano sealant*
500ml sio2 gloss detailer*
500ml natural dressing
500ml citrus cleaner
500ml lava V2 snow foam
500ml elite shampoo
500ml ultrashine*
500ml hyper gel
Sublime show wax
Reflect metal polish*
Korean 600gsm 16x16 cloth
Detailedonline Wax puck*

sponsored by detailed online 

https://detailedonline.co.uk/

*bonus prize*

Stjarnagloss Essenetial kit

sponsored by Stjarnagloss 

https://stjarnagloss.com









------------------------------------

*DAY 9 *

Slims detailing kit 
•Slim's Kit Bag
•Slim's Vintage Sweatshirt
•Slim's Double Action Sprayer
•Slim's Black Mug
•Slim's Coaster
•Slim's Re-Usable Drinking Bottle
•Slim's Pen
•Slim's Air Fresheners
•Koch Chemie Gentle Snow Foam
•Koch Chemie Protector Wax
•Koch Chemie Green Star
•Koch Chemie FSE
•Microfiber Madness Waverider
•Malco Microfiber Refresh
•Malco Showroom Shine Spray
•Malco Clean & Shine
•Malco Cherry Flash
•Malco Fast Shot
•Malco Epic Ceramic Coating
•Malco Epic Ceramic Refreshener

sponsored by Slims Detailing 

www.slimsdetailing.co.uk

*bonus prize*
Autosmart 
G101
Cobalt
Finish
Topaz
Highstyle
Tardis
Red 7
Prestige
Snowfoam Pro
Trigger bottles x 4
Pack of grey microfibers
·Pack of polishing sponges 
·Pack of waffle drying towels

sponsored by Autosmart 
https://autosmart.co.uk



















--------------------------------------

*DAY 10*

Valet Pro Kit bag*
Filled with worth over £200RRP of products*

sponsored by Valet Pro 

https://www.valetpro.global

*bonus prize*

Stjarnagloss Specialist kit

sponsored by Stjarnagloss

https://stjarnagloss.com



















-----------------------------------------

*DAY 11 *

26JPN kit

sponsored by Detailed Clean

https://www.detailedclean.co.uk/

*bonus prize*
Sansom Kit 
WHITE OUT - Snow foam with extra bite
BUGSY - Bug and grime busting gel
SQUEAKY - Luxury shampoo
HYDRA - Spray on-rinse off protection
BOOSTED - Quick detailer
VOODOO - Tyre and trim restorer crème
ACCELERATE - Non-acidic wheel cleaner
REACTIVE - Wheel cleaner
SPEEDY - Glass cleaner
SUPERIOR - Interior detailer
4 x Premium Microfibre Work Cloths
2 x Fish scale Glass cloths
3 x Detailing Brushes
2 x Tyre Dressing Applicator Sponges
Premium Microfibre Wash Mitt
Fluff Daddy Heavy Duty Microfibre Drying Towel

sponsored by Ultimate Finish 

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk



















---------------------------------------

*DAY 12*

Herrenfahrt kits 
Gloss & Protection Essentials Kit £79.50	
Smooth Leather Protection £23.50	
Smooth Leather Cleaner* £16.50	
Rim & Tyre Essentials Kit £62.50	
Ultimate Glass Cleaning Kit £26.00

sponsored by Ultimate Finish 

https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk

*bonus prize*

Tenzi kit 
1.Clean ****pit
2.Quartz spray
3.Carnauba spray
4.Clean upholstery
5.Clean rim
6.Quartz Shampoo
7.Wet Wax
8.Clean Glass
9.Quick Shine
10.Clean Leather
11.De-Icer
12.Bleeding Rim

sponsored by Tenzi Uk 

https://tenziuk.co.uk










--------------------------------

*EXTRA PRIZE 1 *
Anachem Automotive introductory kit worth ~£80 and also a set of genuine wheel woolies angled woolies 
sponsored by Anachem Automotive 
https://www.anachem-automotive.com

-------------------------------

*EXTRA PRIZE 2 *

Valet Pro paint care kit

sponsored by Valet Pro 
https://www.valetpro.global








---------------------------------------

*You Tube Prize*

Valet Pro 
wheel kit and brush kit

sponsored by Valet Pro 
https://www.valetpro.global










---------------------------------------
*Instagram Prize *

Valet Pro wash kit and finishing kit

sponsored by Valet Pro 
https://www.valetpro.global









---------------------------------------

*Christmas EVE Giveaway*

Autoglym UHD kit and Polar Series 
sponsored by Autoglym 
https://www.autoglym.co.uk

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 30th November for you to enter and will run until midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - and the new year giveaway has been added again !!!!

We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

all that remains is for me and bill to wish you all the best of luck!

John & bill


----------



## Naddy37

:doublesho Crikey, that’s a hell of a list of prizes.

Well done DW and all the sponsors.


----------



## fabionvieira

WOW!
Thanks to all Sponsors and the DW team to put all this amazing products together. 
There will be some lucky winners (I’m keeping my fingers crossed).
Best of luck to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20

Holy smokes!!!

We have been spoilt again! 

Thanks to all the admin team & supporters


----------



## 91davidw

Big thank you to all the DW sponsors and supporters !!! 

Nice to Ross of Anachem Automotive on he produces some amazing products. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## dholdi

Wow :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Superstuff, day 9 for me


----------



## Alan W

Absolutely fantastic prize fund guys! :doublesho

Many thanks to all the contributing sponsors, traders, Bill and John. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## nbray67

Fantastic array of prizes from DW sponsors.

Great work as always from the Site admin who do all the donkey work getting this yearly giveaway up and running.


----------



## Mindis

Fantastic prizes as always &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Andyblue

Stunning - superb generosity from everyone :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont

Woop woop!


----------



## RS3

Wonderful!

So I think I should win days 4 and 9 and we should let someone else have a chance at the rest!.:thumb:


----------



## Jack

Year on year the sponsors never fail, amazing as always. Well done


----------



## -Stuart W-

Absolutely astounding :thumb:

Can't believe the generosity over the years...impressive doesn't cover it.


----------



## Sim

Incredible price list! Well done to everyone involved


----------



## awoogar

Nice load of prizes There Well done to All the sponsors Be lucky people...


----------



## Juke_Fan

Lost for words with the sponsors' generosity, absolutely amazing.


----------



## sbrocks

Unreal ( as anticipated ) many thanks to all the suppliers and sponsors for their continued generosity. Best of luck to all the entrants!


----------



## BobbyNelson

Wow. That's a lot prizes. Fantastic work by all organising, and a big thumbs up to the very generous sponsors...


----------



## Griffy

O M G :doublesho

This is going to be epic...thank-you so much to the sponsors for their festive generosity (again), and to the organisers for their tireless work behind the scenes to ensure this happens (yet again).

It’s starting to feel a lot like Christmas...

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

What an amazing set of prizes. Yet again the sponsors have gone above and beyond. 
Also to all the DW crew working hard behind the scene, often overlooked. Good job guys. Well done to you all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bildo

Love this forum! Amazing job from everyone involved once again. Can't wait!


----------



## RandomlySet

Day 4 for me :lol:


----------



## pt1

Great work guys 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

I would be happy with any to be honest, some cracking packages put together. :thumb:


----------



## RoyW80

Awesome prizes!! Hope i get lucky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5

Wowzers!! DW does it again. Thank you! Also big thumbs up :thumb: to the staff who give up so much of their time to arrange this.


----------



## AudiPhil

Wow! That's amazing, very very generous! A huge thank you to all the site sponsors and DW team for making this possible! 
Good luck everyone


----------



## idrobbo

Agree, very generous, thank you all.


----------



## shl-kelso

What an amazing prize list, such great generosity from the companies involved!


----------



## cole_scirocco

Looks absolutely amazing guys, well done!


----------



## Chris Donaldson

What a competition. Well done to all involved in setting this up again and again.


----------



## Mac-

That's a hell of a lot of prizes and a hell of a lot of organising.


----------



## macca666

Fantastic prizes and giveaway yet again.

Never ceases to amaze me how generous the sponsors are so a great big thanks to them and to team DW for organising this :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Amazing prizes and well organised! Thanks


----------



## garage_dweller

Wow, amazing list of prizes. Thanks to all those involved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Big thanks to all involved. :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

What a list of prizes big thanks to the sponsors and to the admin guys who set this up every year the prize list grows every year 

Now to wish everyone good luck


----------



## GSI-MAN

Wow
This must be the best free giveaway on any website out there 
Thanks to everyone involved


----------



## washingitagain

Just watched the YouTube vid - seriously impressive prizes!


----------



## bigcarpchaser

I haven’t won anything since I won the local scouts raffle in 1983, fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Just logged on to see there are 251 new posts. Competition open!

Good luck all and many thanks to the forum staff and obviously all of the great businesses who have donated prizes


----------



## GSI-MAN

Fingers crossed guys


----------



## GSVHammer

Watched the Youtube video, some really nice prizes. Thanks to all who have donated them.


----------



## PW2019

Wow! Some cracking prizes in there!


----------



## ian180p

Wow that's an unbelievable list of goodies. I would be over the moon with any of them. Good luck everyone.


----------



## dave-g

Be rude not to enter, but as usual both dw and suppliers have pulled out all the stops!


----------



## LEE5336

Great prizes as always. Detailing world has always been my go to place for advice even though don't post as regular as some mostly because my questions have already been asked and answered. Well done guys.


----------



## percymon

HUUUUUUGGGGGGEEEEEE list of prizes - well done admin, and many thanks to the sponsors :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

91davidw said:


> Big thank you to all the DW sponsors and supporters !!!
> 
> Nice to Ross of Anachem Automotive on he produces some amazing products.
> 
> Cheers
> David


Thank you buddy,

Been working hard behind the scenes hoping that my range is going to be received as well on DW as it is on our side of the pond


----------



## Demetrios72

Fantastic prizes!!!

Thank you to all DW sponsors and supporters :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

DAY 6 Bonus Prize Review
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417896


----------

